# Daily Mail article about Ovarian Reserve and Dr Amin Gorgy - 10 Sep 2015



## gizzmo (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3226797/Would-eggs-counted-Number-women-having-test-soars-200-year-careers-relationship-worries-delay-motherhood.html

/links


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

What's interesting about this is - in Canada in the 50's and 60's these type of tests (what was available at the time) including sperm analysis were typical.  They did them before marriage to ensure couples knew if they could or would potentially have problems having children.  My Aunt had them done around 20 before marriage.  She is now in her mid-80's and couldn't figure out why they still are consistent.


----------

